# Pomps are out there



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

After this morning of getting some Spanish and having a nice lunch. Went back out with one setup to the beach. 4k batte 10 lb fireline. 12lb leader with some fish bites. Had to look a bit until I found a hole but was able to pull out 9 between me and my dad. Third guy decided to take a nap this time lol too much fishing for him.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Dinner.... baked with salt and pepper


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats a hell of a day of fishing!!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Now that is a good day fishing culminating in a great dinner . Pomps are beautiful fish.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

That's a great catch. I can't wait to get there. Thanks for report.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Currently out shark fishing to top it all off. No action tonight, thought we at least get a run or two.

Update: caught nothing from 5:30 till 7:50. Not even a small pick up or run


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good report. That is a nice stack, right there.


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Damn I'm so ticked I missed this morning because of work. Managed off early, and hit 2 hours before you did till dark. Nothing. But had a killer day yesterday. I did manage some Spanish before work this morning though. Dinner = success.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The 3rd guy missed out. I love them pomps, my favorite time of year.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow what a haul. The bite is on.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a mess of em and looking good w/ the eats!!!


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Great job on the pompano! I manged to find one this week. I'm hearing the bite is strong around sunrise. I haven't seen much action in the afternoon this week.


----------

